# Cheapest Dedis With KVM Support



## nunim (May 23, 2013)

I've been scouring around the internet and I'm trying to find a nice cheap dedi with VT-X support so I can run Proxmox.  I'd hope for IPv6 but IPv4 only is possible, bandwidth and hdd aren't my biggest concerns but should be adequate.  Any suggestions?  OVH's that support virtualization would be more then I'd want to spend, don't need anything fancy.

Looking to run a couple KVM's so multiple IP's included would be a plus but I would be willing to purchase them if they weren't a huge amount of money, US based would be a plus but Western Europe would probably work as well.

i'm really not looking to spend more then $30 a month on this, less if possible but I know I'm asking a lot..  I've checked out OVH, Datashack, WSI, anywhere else I should be looking?


----------



## 365Networks (May 24, 2013)

WSI/DS/Joes and OVH are by far the cheapest places around, any cheaper and your losing reliability.


----------



## nunim (May 24, 2013)

Datashack used to have a $29 dedi that probably would have worked, I'm currently looking at their $35 offer but I've never heard back from DS sales every time I've mailed them.


----------



## MannDude (May 24, 2013)

Datashack, I found, was surprisingly great. Only used them for two months for a test OpenVZ node for learning/messing around with but the couple times I submitted a ticket, they responded within MINUTES. The network wasn't bad for the price, the uptime (during my short stay) was great. Couldn't really complain.


----------



## mojeda (May 24, 2013)

I'm a current customer with Datashack and while I'm fairly satisfied their support can be hit or miss. Previous to becoming a customer, emailing their sales address proved to be pointless, I never got a single response back which in the end put me off for a while until I just bit the line and got a server.

Their support can be either fast with responses or really slow. It's a little disappointing they don't have a control panel to manage your dedicated server yourself that offers remote boot, os reload, etc. They offer OS reloads but it's like 1 per sever a month other wise it's like $25 to do a reinstall.


----------



## Ivan (May 24, 2013)

Well.. I know Datashack has great prices.. and you can check out WSI.. those are the only ones I can recommend despite your price range.


----------



## drmike (May 24, 2013)

Anyone recommend older processors and low power ones that would support VT-X?  

I know the Intel L5xxx CPUs will support this and they show up in the lower tier of pricing these days.

Quickpacket / @qps was offering good pricing on these not too long ago.  Not $30 a month, but maybe with some reduced specs.

I'll second the Wholesale Internet / Datashack recommendations.   Great network and for dedicated servers, very good place in all regards.


----------



## rds100 (May 24, 2013)

KS R-8G?


----------



## qps (May 24, 2013)

We have a few servers available starting at $39.99.  That's pretty much the lowest we can go.  If that works for you, please send me a PM.


----------

